# how often it's ok to dry? and dryer recommendation please...



## golden_dane (Nov 30, 2009)

she is swimming almost every day, I don't remember seeing her dry - but result of her being constantly wet, are hot spots  So I'm thinking about getting a dryer, but the question is - is it OK to blow-dry her every day? Or that will make it even worse because of drying the skin?

and recommendations for the dryer please... Something that can get the dog dry quickly, but is relatively quiet. I already got Metro Blaster, and while SHE is fine with the noise it makes, *I* am not  So it goes back to the store...

She doesn't have as much coat as 'show dogs' (she is what some call 'field Golden'); would Chris Christensen - Kool *Pup* Dryer be powerful enough to dry her, or do I need something stronger?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I blow mine dry almost every day in the summer. That's a good dryer you are looking at and I think it will do the job for you. I usually spray a dilute conditioner on the coat when it is almost dry, and everyone here has a great coat. I don't think you can hurt them drying so often. take the master blaster back!

You might want to get some spray on hotspot stuff- like vetricin or one of those- so you don't have them spreading.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't let her go to bed with a damp coat and/or spend too much time with a damp coat - that will help stop the skin issues. I know it's easier said than done if the dog has free access to water throughout the day. I had a friend with a pond - and her husky spent basically the whole day wallowing in the water. Most of those hot summer days, that dog smelled like a living breathing skin infection.

I've never had to deal with a true hotspot with any of my dogs (licky spots related to arthritis don't count), but I have one who gets yeasty stinks in his coat if I let him go to bed at night not completely dry.

*I usually put something like a leave in conditioner on the coat at the end of drying. Puts moisture back in to keep the coat from getting damaged.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I have the standard Chris Christensen dryer for several years and I think it works great!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought Bentley a Dog Shammy in 2013 and it has been a good dryer. It puts out room temperature air and I can get him dry in about 15-20 minutes, after a towel dry. It is important that you get a dryer that does not blow warm or hot air. A good dryer will also help you find hot spots that are starting to develop and will also help in the shedding process. :wavey:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you don't want to spend a fortune on a dryer I love this one from Amazon and its cheap! It's also really powerful and has cold and warm settings.
Go Pet Club 2 Speed Adjustable Temp Pet Dryer 
Amazon.com : Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer for Dogs and Cats : Pet Grooming Supplies : Pet Supplies


----------

